# Buses and bus stations (mostly Guadalajara)



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> No, I haven't noticed the accent of any of the announcers, but then I haven't been there for a few months. I used to fly between Guadalajara and Tijuana pretty regularly (on my way to San Diego). Lately I have been taking the bus. It takes a little longer (well, a lot longer) but you get to see the countryside and it is a nice ride.


AM - I noticed on a trip from PV to Guad via Vallarta Plus at the Zapopan Station, which is not at the Centro, they have direct buses to San Diego, Phoenix, probably LA and SD. FYI


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Camionera Central*



FHBOY said:


> AM - I noticed on a trip from PV to Guad via Vallarta Plus at the Zapopan Station, which is not at the Centro, they have direct buses to San Diego, Phoenix, probably LA and SD. FYI


I have heard there is only one Camionera Central in Guadalajara and a few large ones in Mexico City, but have never checked this out. The so called Camionera Central there I use is in the north east corner and about 20 to 25 minutes from the Airport. Is there another large bus station? Is Vallarta Plus a bus line with their own terminal? Do they use the newer Volvo and Mercedes luxury coaches? If they have a terminal is it close to the one I am familiar with? The good thing is at the pass through door from Mexico in San diego is a trolley station and seniors 60+ only pay $1.10 to ride. I might guess a bus into San Diego would cost more.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> I have heard there is only one Camionera Central in Guadalajara and a few large ones in Mexico City, but have never checked this out. The so called Camionera Central there I use is in the north east corner and about 20 to 25 minutes from the Airport. Is there another large bus station? Is Vallarta Plus a bus line with their own terminal? Do they use the newer Volvo and Mercedes luxury coaches? If they have a terminal is it close to the one I am familiar with? The good thing is at the pass through door from Mexico in San diego is a trolley station and seniors 60+ only pay $1.10 to ride. I might guess a bus into San Diego would cost more.


Guadalajara bus stations:
Central Nueva - the one mentioned above; east of centro.
Viejo Central - the old central camionera; just south of Zona Centro.
Terminal Aeropuerto - a new terminal at the airport. Used only for trips to and from Viejo Central as near as I can tell.
Terminal Tlaquepague - a new station; located on the Periferico just west of Avenida Colon.
Zapopan Terminal - actually a collection of three stations located on the far west side of the city; only one is called the Zapopan terminal; just east of it is another terminal; and east of that yet another.

Vallarta Plus is a separate bus line. The only place I have seen them is in one of the terminals near the Zapopan Terminal. It is a long way from Central Nueva, but a very good choice for trips to the west (Puerta Vallarta, Tepic, Mazatlan, etc). I don't remember if the Vallarta Plus buses are first class (with bathrooms) or second class (without). They are modern buses.

+1 for the San Diego Trolley and their $1.10 senior fare (it was $1.00 when I first took it).


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Centro de Autobses de Aeropuerto*



TundraGreen said:


> Guadalajara bus stations:
> Central Nueva - the one mentioned above; east of centro.
> Viejo Central - the old central camionera; just south of Zona Centro.
> Terminal Aeropuerto - a new terminal at the airport. Used only for trips to and from Viejo Central as near as I can tell.
> Terminal Tlaquepague - a new station; located on the Periferico just west of Avenida Colon.
> Zapopan Terminal - actually a collection of three stations located on the far west side of the city; only one is called the Zapopan terminal; just east of it is another terminal; and east of that yet another.
> 
> Vallarta Plus is a separate bus line. The only place I have seen them is in one of the terminals near the Zapopan Terminal. It is a long way from Central Nueva, but a very good choice for trips to the west (Puerta Vallarta, Tepic, Mazatlan, etc). I don't remember if the Vallarta Plus buses are first class (with bathrooms) or second class (without). They are modern buses.
> 
> +1 for the San Diego Trolley and their $1.10 senior fare (it was $1.00 when I first took it).


I found the new Central de Autobuses de Aeropuerto in Goolge and it is a Primera Plus terminal and they are the ones I take to San Luis if ETN is not matched up time wise. I will maybe save a $200.00 peso taxi ride next time as it looks like it is within walking distance from the front door. Thanks. I do remember Tonala had a bus terminal now that I think of it and also now remember seeing buses and the boards inside at the SLP terminal with signs saying "Zapopan"


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> I found the new Central de Autobuses de Aeropuerto in Goolge and it is a Primera Plus terminal and they are the ones I take to San Luis if ETN is not matched up time wise. I will maybe save a $200.00 peso taxi ride next time as it looks like it is within walking distance from the front door. Thanks. I do remember Tonala had a bus terminal now that I think of it and also now remember seeing buses and the boards inside at the SLP terminal with signs saying "Zapopan"


I don't think there are many bus connections out of the Terminal Aeropuerto, if any. I have never seen a Primera Plus bus there. And entering a start point of Aeropuerto Guadalajara in the Primera Plus web site only allows you to select Guadalajara for the destination.

If you want to save the taxi ride, you can take a bus from the Aeropuerto Terminal to the Terminal Viejo for $9.50 mxn (the bus line is called Chapala). Then you can take a local bus for $6 ($3 for seniors with credencial) to Central Nueva. Not the speediest way to do it, but certainly cheaper than a taxi.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Bus services*



TundraGreen said:


> I don't think there are many bus connections out of the Terminal Aeropuerto, if any. I have never seen a Primera Plus bus there. And entering a start point of Aeropuerto Guadalajara in the Primera Plus web site only allows you to select Guadalajara for the destination.
> 
> If you want to save the taxi ride, you can take a bus from the Aeropuerto Terminal to the Terminal Viejo for $9.50 mxn (the bus line is called Chapala). Then you can take a local bus for $6 ($3 for seniors with credencial) to Central Nueva. Not the speediest way to do it, but certainly cheaper than a taxi.


Thanks for the tips. This is why I thought it was a full service terminal of Primera Plus

Central de autobuses de Aeropuerto Guadalajara (El Quince, Jalisco). Mexico

I really should spend more time there when passing through Guadalajara [used to]. I didn't even know there was a downtown bus terminal. the taxi ride from the airport is getting a bit boring after dozens of times in 3 1/2 years.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> Thanks for the tips. This is why I thought it was a full service terminal of Primera Plus
> 
> Central de autobuses de Aeropuerto Guadalajara (El Quince, Jalisco). Mexico
> 
> I really should spend more time there when passing through Guadalajara [used to]. I didn't even know there was a downtown bus terminal. the taxi ride from the airport is getting a bit boring after dozens of times in 3 1/2 years.


I see that. The multiple stations in Gdl are not quite like the multiple stations in DF. In DF, Norte, Aeropuerto, Sur and Poniente each seem to have a lot of connections. In Gdl each bus station is more specialized. Central Nueva is very large with connections to everywhere. The others generally have just a few connections in one direction.


----------



## FHBOY

*Vallarta Plus*



TundraGreen said:


> Guadalajara bus stations:
> Central Nueva - the one mentioned above; east of centro.
> Viejo Central - the old central camionera; just south of Zona Centro.
> Terminal Aeropuerto - a new terminal at the airport. Used only for trips to and from Viejo Central as near as I can tell.
> Terminal Tlaquepague - a new station; located on the Periferico just west of Avenida Colon.
> Zapopan Terminal - actually a collection of three stations located on the far west side of the city; only one is called the Zapopan terminal; just east of it is another terminal; and east of that yet another.
> 
> Vallarta Plus is a separate bus line. The only place I have seen them is in one of the terminals near the Zapopan Terminal. It is a long way from Central Nueva, but a very good choice for trips to the west (Puerta Vallarta, Tepic, Mazatlan, etc). I don't remember if the Vallarta Plus buses are first class (with bathrooms) or second class (without). They are modern buses.
> 
> +1 for the San Diego Trolley and their $1.10 senior fare (it was $1.00 when I first took it).


First class with bathrooms, three movies in Spanish (btwn PV and GDL) can't escape them, no individual entertainment units, and a bag lunch - sandwich, chips and a drink.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> First class with bathrooms, three movies in Spanish (btwn PV and GDL) can't escape them, no individual entertainment units, and a bag lunch - sandwich, chips and a drink.


 The better buses have headsets so you don't have to listen to the movies if you don't want to.


----------



## conorkilleen

TundraGreen said:


> The better buses have headsets so you don't have to listen to the movies if you don't want to.


Its a shame all of this good info on busses is now buried in a thread about language barriers.


----------



## FHBOY

How can it all be transferred to a new thread?  If some knows how, I don't. It would be good to do it.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Bus info.*



FHBOY said:


> How can it all be transferred to a new thread?  If some knows how, I don't. It would be good to do it.


I would be interested in bus travel, especially the brown bag lunches. All kidding aside I enjoy riding them in Mexico and have now put into the mix rides from Aguascaliente, Zacatecas and Mexico City but have not done that yet. Volaris flies from Aguascaliente and Zacatecs to/from TJ. We came back that way 10 days ago to SLP but were picked up by one of my sister in laws, but that won't happen often.


----------



## TundraGreen

conorkilleen said:


> Its a shame all of this good info on busses is now buried in a thread about language barriers.


It's not anymore. I moved the last half of the language thread to this new thread.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Primera Plus*



TundraGreen said:


> I don't think there are many bus connections out of the Terminal Aeropuerto, if any. I have never seen a Primera Plus bus there. And entering a start point of Aeropuerto Guadalajara in the Primera Plus web site only allows you to select Guadalajara for the destination.
> 
> If you want to save the taxi ride, you can take a bus from the Aeropuerto Terminal to the Terminal Viejo for $9.50 mxn (the bus line is called Chapala). Then you can take a local bus for $6 ($3 for seniors with credencial) to Central Nueva. Not the speediest way to do it, but certainly cheaper than a taxi.


I just went to Primera Plus's website and they have the new terminal at the airport listed and when I got to outbound destination all that is available is "Guadalajara" [doesn't specify old or new] In bound had many destinations listed [maybe it is now only used to drop off, I don't know]. When I tried to buy a ticket, on many different dates, it came up "date not available". I guess they are still trying to set it up. It would be nice if you could take a nice air conditioned bus to another terminal with your ticket to a farther destination in hand and possibly save $100.00 pesos or so. Once I had to pay a taxi driver $50.00 pesos extra to drive extra fast [25 min.] to make the connection to an ETM bus or I would be waiting another 2 1/2 hours. He made it with 5 mins. to spare. You have got to like taxi drivers in Mexico, they are real characters.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> I just went to Primera Plus's website and they have the new terminal at the airport listed and when I got to destination all that is available is "Guadalajara" [doesn't specify old or new] . When I tried to buy a ticket, on many different dates, it came up "date not available". I guess they are still trying to set it up. It would be nice if you could take a nice air conditioned bus to another terminal with your ticket to a farther destination in hand and possibly save $100.00 pesos or so. Once I had to pay a taxi driver $50.00 pesos extra to drive extra fast [25 min.] to make the connection to an ETM bus or I would be waiting another 2 1/2 hours. He made it with 5 mins. to spare. You have got to like taxi drivers in Mexico, they are real characters.


They may have some long term plans for the Terminal Aeropuerto, but at the moment it seems like it is just used for the Chapala buses that have always gone between Central Viejo and the airport.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Ok*



TundraGreen said:


> They may have some long term plans for the Terminal Aeropuerto, but at the moment it seems like it is just used for the Chapala buses that have always gone between Central Viejo and the airport.


I just edited about the many in bound destinations listed on their website. It is probably for now used for inbound as this might give them an advantage when selling tickets to people going to the airport or they might transfer them when they arrive at another terminal nearby on a regular basis. 

Edit: I couldn't buy anything inbound either because it was not listed. UUMMM


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Bus service*



TundraGreen said:


> They may have some long term plans for the Terminal Aeropuerto, but at the moment it seems like it is just used for the Chapala buses that have always gone between Central Viejo and the airport.


I tried a few and could buy a ticket from Guanajuato to this airport terminal.


----------

